# I'm bored...make a teaser



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

so since the cat has tried to get out the bag (thanks bud LOL) i figured i'd get a couple pics up...it'll be another week or so before i put the new wheels on b/c of VA's stupid weather
but as of right now, i got 90% of the RCD 510 working. i still gotta run the antenna extension cable...but its in and working. 
but the H&R Ultralows are in all rattles are now fixed. and a sneak peek of said wheels going on the whip. 
i might go down a little bit more but this is where its sitting at this current moment. i'm not rubbing so i know i got a little room to go and i got plenty to go down still with the Ultralows







but the car went from 27 1/4" to 24 3/4" 
enjoy
















and for the sneak peek...


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: I'm bored...make a teaser (crazywayne311)*

car is really really dirty. yes i know this. its supposed to rain a lot this week so i didnt even bother


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: I'm bored...make a teaser (crazywayne311)*

That was a pretty good teaser pic, cant make them out...
BTW is that your red scirocco in the background? Nice..


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Looking good!! Can't wait to see the new wheels!!!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good eye...yeah its my little brothers 86 rocco....paid $100 for it


----------



## supra00400 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

looks good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (supra00400)*

Nice man, looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see the wheels on


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

Oooo. Noice.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well i am probably going to be ordering some spacers this week b/c maybe this upcoming weekend i can get the wheels on. 
but my plan is to go down a little bit more. maybe another 1/2 or so. 
but so far so good. waiting on some taillights to come in...and then i'll be good


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_waiting on some taillights to come in...and then i'll be good
 ooooo, you waiting for the R-lines also? Should be here soon right?!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ha ha well...thats the plan








but yeah, i didnt want to post anything at all to be honest. just do like kdeering did. post everything up at once. but i was soooo bored today that after waxing the wheels up and all this talking about suspensions...i decided i'd post a couple pics on stockies and then a sneak peek of the new shoes







i'm sure someone has figured out what they are by now


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_i'm sure someone has figured out what they are by now
CKs?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_Looks good Wayne!

thanks man! right now i'm looking to figured out what size spacers i need...or want to run. 
and bud needs to hurry up with those OEM parts








and snow blind...are you sure thats what you think they are?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

I like the height, thats about how far I want my front to be down but the rear will be down more.
Did you see the thread I wrote up on spacers?


_Modified by Veedubin02 at 5:38 PM 3-1-2010_


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah i've been in there. i'll pm you in a min....but yeah, i want to get the rear down a little bit more. but i like how its pretty even right now too. but i've done the 1010 thing and i mean i know i need to go out. just not sure how far i want to yet b/c i dont want to rub but look as flush as possible


----------



## sohardtopickname (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

I know what the wheels are...


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_and snow blind...are you sure thats what you think they are? 
 CKs yup... the little convex or maybe concave (i always f' that up lol) sections outside of the center bolt area make me think CK. I could be completely wrong though haha.. that's a tough shot to read into.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, theres only a handful of BBS's with that finish...only 3 i can think of actually. one was the RCs that came on the 337's so that should narrow it down! its all good i hope to have them on this weekend. i'm going to try to order some spacers this week if at all possible too. i might wait and see if someone has some i can put on and test before i buy some


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i just took some preliminary pictures of the stocks and the R-lines...i need to take better ones but this was just "proof" pics







should do some justice for now til i get the wheels on and do a full shoot
Stock








R-Rines


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

much much better, dammit now I need to consider these.


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

damn, where did you get those tail lights?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (cbell1)*

[email protected]


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

looks good with black...
btw your stretching out this tease business...








Oh yeah, funny thing you mentioned OZ wheels also looking at some OZ Adrenalinas 
http://www.wheelmachine2000.de...x.jpg 
and some Borbet wheels that are pretty light also...


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

Really nice on the black. 
I didn't see Bud make an official post yet, so I assume he's not stocked yet.
BTW, can one person make this install or does it need two?


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

very nice suspension set up. I love the tail lights. They really make a dramatic difference. My CC is black as well and now that i saw your pictures i am definitely going to get these right after i do the APR stage 1 tune. do you think we could get a discount if we went through the paul keffer vw guy with the 
"-votex-" discount code? it worked for the clear turns. maybe ill try...


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_[email protected] Same place mine came from.


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_[email protected]

[email protected] is where i got them lol!
and i'll post up better pics and yes, the teaser has gone on a bit longer than its supposed to and thats b/c my work schedule got flipped on me. 
yes, its way more subtle on black than the white. i actually like either light on white but on black, the red had to go! i did the same mod on my GLI (07) 08's had tinted OEM tails and i was happy til i got the LED's








you can try paul...but bud is 15min from Norfolk and you can buy them and install them the same day. 
as jaron said, one person job. inners will hurt your feelings if you expect to be cake.
bud didnt make a post yet b/c jaron got the first set and i knowing bud for a while now, got the second. thats all he had in route.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

Would you say you were able to get the gap consistent to the stock set up? I'm very interested in purchasing these, but that would be a factor for me, if the gap was large.
Thanks.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (dcjenkins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcjenkins* »_Would you say you were able to get the gap consistent to the stock set up? I'm very interested in purchasing these, but that would be a factor for me, if the gap was large.
Thanks.

These are OEM lights take your time and you can get them perfect.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah i had to go back a few times during the install to get them to line up and the gaps consistent on both sides. tomorrow i should be moving back to mornings after tonight so maybe i'll have more time to get more detailed pics


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

Ok... i'll eat my words... these look killer on black! Only, a slight improvement on white though.
Id give my left nut for a set of LEDs.. c'mon VW!!!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_Ok... i'll eat my words... these look killer on black! Only, a slight improvement on white though.
Id give my left nut for a set of LEDs.. c'mon VW!!!


ha ha i had an idea what they'd look like...ha ha 
as for the LED's, i'd give a right nut so VW could at least say hey, we'd get a set of balls if we bring LED's out for the CC


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_
ha ha i had an idea what they'd look like...ha ha 
as for the LED's, i'd give a right nut so VW could at least say hey, we'd get a set of balls if we bring LED's out for the CC
 bah,hahahaha! Epic, i spit coffee on my keyboard at work


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_ bah,hahahaha! Epic, i spit coffee on my keyboard at work


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i'm glad the CC forum has a bunch of awesome people! i was really worried when i got mine last feb that this forum would move reaaaaaaal slow and that fun times would never see light in this forum. we all need to have a CC meet someone in the middle of the US...and the first round is on me


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

I'll be in Arlington the first week of April but somehow I don't think my wife and kids will appreciate hanging out and BS'ing.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah man, it would be nice to have a fellow CC'er to shoot the S..t with. btw jaron, CFVW has a monthly GTG. you should come down. ha ha its not that far. but yeah, i'm actually happier if the forum doesnt get too huge and we all stay close knit like a family lol


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_yeah man, it would be nice to have a fellow CC'er to shoot the S..t with. btw jaron, CFVW has a monthly GTG. you should come down. ha ha its not that far. but yeah, i'm actually happier if the forum doesnt get too huge and we all stay close knit like a family lol

WTF where is my invite?


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
WTF where is my invite?

Roy...its okay man...I have no CC friends in Orlando if it makes you feel any better


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dcdubbin202)*

Anything cool to see at "Corporate"?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
WTF where is my invite?


damn it roy lol dont call me out like that! ha ha i was going to let you know when the first meet was anyway b/c you live what 3 hours away?


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dcdubbin202)*

group hugz


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dcdubbin202)*

So no tour of the facility then


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dcdubbin202)*

"cool stuff" at corporate, huh?? Oh how I would love to see prototype products, accessories, etc. before they came out... Thinking of moving into a CC this fall, but would be mighty pissed if they gave the CC a refresh (LED tails, i'm talking about you!) right afterwards... But hey, one can never catch up with the latest tech...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bigmikeo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmikeo* »_So no tour of the facility then









You can walk around the bottom floor where they have an R8 and some S and S-Line cars and some VWs.
Wayne, Jaron and I live 30 min from each other. We'll have to plan a cruise down.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thats what i'm talking about. just let me/bud know so we can help out where we can. that would be cool to have you guys come down. damn you guys live close. ha ha 
veedubmac, whether or not they do "refresh" the CC after you buy one with all of us here, if it doesnt happen to be a simple PnP swap, we will make it happen


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

Once I have the suspension on and the new rollers it'll happen. Suspension this weekend rollers probably in the next month or so. May have to pick up a set of those tails.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh, again, i'm just having a rough week going from night shift back to day shift. i hope to have the wheels on this weekend. i am going to hopefully get the spacers coming too. with all that hopefully i can get some better pics of the tails. but believe me, its a WORLD of difference on black. a must buy


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (G-ReaL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-ReaL* »_
Roy...its okay man...I have no CC friends in Orlando if it makes you feel any better









<< Friends?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^^^aww we've made friends


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (UMJonny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UMJonny* »_
<< Friends?









haha...I was just trying to make Roy feel better...just like a civic CC duty


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Hmm I got the "no f'ing way" look from my wife when I presented the idea. Maybe some other time I can get out that way.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^really? hate to know the price of this bad boy!


----------

